# name ports of call on the Aranda 1970



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

if anyone was on the Aranda July -October 1970 maybe they could correct or agree with me on the ports of call. London-canary islands-cape town-fremantle-Melbourne-Sydney-Auckland-rarotonga-pitcairn island-Tahiti - panama-the azores-London. thanks


----------



## tony cripps52 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Tony,
Loved the ship, did it also call at wellington as nz as well


----------

